# usbehci.sys verursacht bluescreen



## CaptainArcher (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Community,

seit neuestem muckt mein Rechner wieder rum. Ich kriege einen Bluescreen der Form: "Driver_Irq_not_less_or_equal" bzw. USB_Bugcode_{rest vergessen}.
Dabei wird immer auf die Systemdatei usbehci.sys verwiesen. Dieses Problem tritt hauptsächlich bei Trackmania Nations und 9Dragons auf, bei Spielen wie 2Worlds, Guild Wars, etc. passiert sowas nicht, auch im normalen Windowsbetrieb nicht. Da der Systemtreiber nach usb klingt denke ich mal, dass es mit dingen die am usb-anschluss hängen (oder auch nicht    ) zutun hat. Da ich nur meine Logitech G11 und Logitech MX518 dran habe ist natürlich schlecht was davon abzuziehen. {Beide habe ich erst seit kurzem, die Maus ein paar Wochen länger als die Tasta. Davor hatte ich 2 Jahre lang eine Usb wireless Maus/Tasta Kombi von Medion} So richtig aufgefallen ist mir diese blaue Welle erst seitdem ich die G11 habe  {obs an der blauen beleuchtung der Tasten liegt?    }. Rechnerdaten siehe Signatur. Ich betreibe ihm wie schon von anfang an mit Windows XP inkl. SP2. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, falls ihr noch irgendwelche informationen bracht, fragt ruhig.

MfG

CaptainArcher

P.S.: Hoffe doch das ich nicht im falschen Forenteil bin


----------



## MartianBuddy (2. Juli 2007)

CaptainArcher am 01.07.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Systemtreiber nach usb klingt denke ich mal, dass es mit dingen die am usb-anschluss hängen  zutun hat.


Das ist richtig, bei der fraglichen Datei handelt es sich um einen "USB Miniport Driver".



> ...falls ihr noch irgendwelche informationen bracht, fragt ruhig.


Handelt es sich bei den USB-Geräten um "Wireless / Bluetooth" Ausführungen?


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Juli 2007)

MartianBuddy am 02.07.2007 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> CaptainArcher am 01.07.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öffne mal den Gerätemanager, setzt den Haken bei "Ansicht"-"Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen", und deinstalliere in der Baumstruktur unter USB-Controller alles, was du nicht mehr verwendest. Danach würd ich den neuesten MB-Treiber bzw. den Treiber des USB-Controllers ziehn, und den neu installieren.
Hoffe, das hilft dir.

MFG
DooM


----------



## CaptainArcher (2. Juli 2007)

MartianBuddy am 02.07.2007 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> CaptainArcher am 01.07.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Handelt es sich bei den USB-Geräten um "Wireless / Bluetooth" Ausführungen?



Nein sie sind beide kabelgebunden.




			
				Doomfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Öffne mal den Gerätemanager, setzt den Haken bei "Ansicht"-"Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen", und deinstalliere in der Baumstruktur unter USB-Controller alles, was du nicht mehr verwendest. Danach würd ich den neuesten MB-Treiber bzw. den Treiber des USB-Controllers ziehn, und den neu installieren.



Das mit dem deaktivieren ist nciht gerade einfach, da ich da eigendlich nur Usb-Root-Hubs und halt die Usb-Controller vom Mainbord {5 Stück davon   }
drinne stehen habe.. Und die treiber hab ich erst vor ca. einer Woche aktualisiert, als die Probleme anfingen aufzutreten..


----------



## d00mfreak (2. Juli 2007)

Im Gerätemanager, den Treiber vom "USB Enhanced Host Controller"  deinstallieren. Dann suchst du im Verzeichnis "C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\"  die Datei "usbehci.sys" und löscht sie. Bei eventuellen Nachfragen bzgl automatischer Treiberinstallation erstmal ablehnen. Danach startest du neu. Jetzt dürfte alles wieder installiert sein.

Für diese Aktion wirst du wahrscheinlich ne PS/2-Maus/Tasta benötigen.


----------



## CaptainArcher (2. Juli 2007)

d00mfreak am 02.07.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gerätemanager, den Treiber vom "USB Enhanced Host Controller"  deinstallieren. Dann suchst du im Verzeichnis "C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\"  die Datei "usbehci.sys" und löscht sie. Bei eventuellen Nachfragen bzgl automatischer Treiberinstallation erstmal ablehnen. Danach startest du neu. Jetzt dürfte alles wieder installiert sein.
> 
> Für diese Aktion wirst du wahrscheinlich ne PS/2-Maus/Tasta benötigen.



der ansatz klingt ganz nett, aber wenn ich das machen möchte hängt sich der deinstallationsprozess inkl. gerätemanager auf, genau das selbe auch wenn ich es nur versuche zu deaktivieren...


----------



## MartianBuddy (2. Juli 2007)

d00mfreak am 02.07.2007 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Öffne mal den Gerätemanager, setzt den Haken bei "Ansicht"-"Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen", und deinstalliere in der Baumstruktur unter USB-Controller alles, was du nicht mehr verwendest.


Ich würde auch unter "Tastaturen" und bei "Mäuse und andere Zeigegeräte" mal nachschauen, denn -
"Davor hatte ich 2 Jahre lang eine Usb wireless Maus/Tasta Kombi von Medion"
da könnten auch noch 'Waisenkinder' zu finden sein.

I.d. R. kannst Du in dieser Ansicht alle 'Geistergeräte' (durchsichtig) entfernen.

Desweiteren durchforste die "Ereignisanzeige" auf Warnungen und Fehler; u.U. sind dort weitere Hinweise zum Problem zu finden.


----------



## CaptainArcher (2. Juli 2007)

d00mfreak am 02.07.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gerätemanager, den Treiber vom "USB Enhanced Host Controller"  deinstallieren. Dann suchst du im Verzeichnis "C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\"  die Datei "usbehci.sys" und löscht sie. Bei eventuellen Nachfragen bzgl automatischer Treiberinstallation erstmal ablehnen. Danach startest du neu. Jetzt dürfte alles wieder installiert sein.
> 
> Für diese Aktion wirst du wahrscheinlich ne PS/2-Maus/Tasta benötigen.



Also ich konnte es ohne extra Maus/Tasta nun doch durchführen...nur hat sich meine W-Lan karte umbenannt dadurch, und ich hab jetzt noch irgendein microsoft bluetooth teil mehr. Ich glaub das beste wirds wohl sein, windows von grund auf neu zuinstallieren, denn so langsam ist mir das system nicht mehr geheuer, sollte eigendlich noch eine Foto-Cd brennen, nur dann ist Nero abgeschmiert und Mein Dvd/Cd-brenner wollte nicht mehr öffnen. Aber das verschieb ich dann mal auf in 2 Wochen, denn morgen gehts erstmal in den Urlaub {wohlverdient versteht sich   }


----------



## d00mfreak (4. Juli 2007)

Ich könnte dir noch weitere Tipps geben, aber da würde ich ich keine Garantie mehr übernehmen, dass du net dein System zerschießt.


----------

